# [A] Blackmoore - Echoes 25er sucht



## prouwn (14. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Homepage:* www.echoes-wow.com

*Facebook:* facebook.com/echoeswow

Willkommen im Bewerbungsthread der Gilde *Echoes EU-Blackmoore* auf buffed.de.

Ende von Cataclysm haben wir uns überlegt, ob es sich lohnt von einem 10er Raid auf einen 25er Raid umzustellen. Recht schnell konnten wir diese Frage mit einem "Ja" beantworten! Im Verlauf dieser letzten Cata-Wochen konnten wir einen stabilen 25 Mann Kader zusammenstellen, um uns dem 25 Spieler Modus entgegenzustellen. Mittlerweile streben wir einen weiteren festen Raidtag (3. Tage) an und wollen noch mehr in den Progress eingreifen. Aus diesem Grund sind wir auf der suche nach Spielern, die richtig Lust auf das Spiel haben und den Raid mit Skill und Engagement bereichern.

*Unsere momentanen Erfolge in MoP (Stand 18.03.2013):*

*MoP 5.2 Content:*
Throne of Thunder 8/13 NHC

*MoP 5.1 Content:*
Mogu'shangewölbe 6/6 HC
Herz der Angst 3/6 HC
Terasse 1/4 HC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aktuell suchen wir vor allem folgende Klassen (Stand 12.03.2013):*

(alle Klassen gesucht!)

Alle anderen Klassen haben bei entsprechend guten Eindruck in der Bewerbung ebenfalls eine gute Chance, Teil unserer Gemeinschaft zu werden.

*Was wir Euch bieten:*
- eine erfahrene Raidleitung
- Gepflegte Homepage/Forum
- bis zu drei Raids in der Woche
- eine gut organisierte Gilde
- subventionierte Mats aus der Gildenbank
- eine freundschaftliche Atmosphäre
- TS3

*Was wir von Euch erwarten:*
- Mindestalter von 18 Jahren incl. geistiger Reife
- Ein funktionierendes Mikrofon
- Eine Stimme
- Spielverständnis
- Kritikfähigkeit
- Kooperationsbereitschaft
- min. Itemlevel 489
- min. 16/16 NHC clear




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Unsere Raidzeiten sind:*
Mittwoch 19.15 bis 22.45 Uhr
Sonntag 19.00 bis 23.00 Uhr
Montag 19.15 bis 22.45 Uhr

Wenn wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben würden wir uns über eine Bewerbung im Forum auf unserer Homepage, www.echoes-wow.com, freuen! Eventuelle Fragen beantworten Creo, Meirin, Wangman oder Cendrik ingame gerne.

Gruß

Prouwn


----------



## prouwn (19. Dezember 2012)

/push


----------



## prouwn (24. Dezember 2012)

/push


----------



## prouwn (2. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## prouwn (8. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## prouwn (15. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## prouwn (21. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## prouwn (29. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## prouwn (4. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## prouwn (12. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## prouwn (26. Februar 2013)

/push


----------



## prouwn (7. März 2013)

/push


----------



## prouwn (12. März 2013)

/push


----------



## prouwn (18. März 2013)

/push

Progress: *Throne of Thunder [8/13 NHC]*
Gesuchte Klassen: *ALLE*


----------

